# Beim laufen kämpfen?



## Skycutter123 (9. Januar 2008)

Hi, nen kumpel meinte letzens man kann nicht beim laufen kämpfen und muss sozusagen casten, ist das wirklich so?


----------



## Torrance (9. Januar 2008)

Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marvos (9. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Kann ich nur zustimmen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gias (9. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 nix gegen das rumgehüpfe! Dadurch wird der gegner abgelenkt und man kann ihn leichter besiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw wenn man in war nicht kämpfen kann im laufen ists vorbei!
Ich will movement im kampf gezielt einsetzen können -rumstehen und tastenhauen ist langweilig


----------



## maddze (9. Januar 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> nix gegen das rumgehüpfe! Dadurch wird der gegner abgelenkt und man kann ihn leichter besiegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



würde mich stark wundern wenn man nicht laufen kann... außerdem gibts bei youtube doch videos von der GC etc. da sieht man auch das die leute die spielen rumhüpfen und laufen während man kämpft...


----------



## Amarillo (9. Januar 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h48yRo255fU

schau dir das an und du wirst bemerken. pvp mit bewegung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2008)

naja so richtig gut kann er sich nicht bewegen wenn er alle skills mit der maus klickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (9. Januar 2008)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Grundfrage schon allein nicht. Wieso soll man sich beim Kämpfen als Melee-Klasse nicht bewegen können? Gerade wegen der Kollisionsabfrage ist Movement ein elementarer Teil des Kampfes. Das Caster-Klassen während dem Casten stehenbleiben müssen ist ja normal und ok so wobei das in WAR durch zahlreiche Instants und sehr kurze Castzeiten doch recht dynamisch bleibt.


----------



## Sagardo (9. Januar 2008)

> Hi, nen kumpel meinte letzens man kann nicht beim laufen kämpfen und muss sozusagen casten, ist das wirklich so?



ganz klarer Fall von "habe ich mal wo gehört".
Sprich einfach nur eine dumme Behauptung eines Menschen , der in WAR einen Konkurrenten für sein Spiel sieht ^^

Es wird bestimmt möglich sein während des laufens zu kämpfen, wie soll ein Nahkämpfer denn sonst einen Ranged besiegen können ? 
Soll er darauf hoffen, dass der schwach gepanzerte so lange stehen bleibt, bis sein "2 sec. casttimeschlag " durch ist ? *schmunzel

Also ab jetzt glaube bitte keine Info mehr von deinem sehr gut informierten Kumpel ^^


----------



## D4rkyy (9. Januar 2008)

hallo ich habe noch eine off topic frage bitte verzeiht aber ich will kein neues thema aufmachen für eine kleinigkeit .
Ich wollte nur wissen ob ihr euch auf der offiziellen warhammer seite einloggen könnt ? 
ich habe es versucht und es funktioniert nicht auch das ändern des passworts geht nicht mehr


----------



## Dannie (9. Januar 2008)

ich weiß auch das man beim kämpfen laufen kann hab auf der Rpg RvR gespielt.
Es geht halt nur nicht bei sachen die man casten muss z.B. feurmagier nen Feurerbälchen o.ä.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2008)

D4rkyy schrieb:


> hallo ich habe noch eine off topic frage bitte verzeiht aber ich will kein neues thema aufmachen für eine kleinigkeit .
> Ich wollte nur wissen ob ihr euch auf der offiziellen warhammer seite einloggen könnt ?
> ich habe es versucht und es funktioniert nicht auch das ändern des passworts geht nicht mehr


 bei mir gehts normal


----------



## Imbachar (9. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weißt schon, dass das hüpfen en sinn hat^^


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Januar 2008)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass das hüpfen en sinn hat^^



Klar, nämlich den Sinn jemanden zu verwirren den man stillstehend niemals würde besiegen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, wenn bei WAR sowas unterbunden werden sollte (woran ich nicht glaube) wäre allein das wieder ein gewaltiger Pluspunkt für das Kampfsystem.

Schon mal nen Fantasyfilm gesehen, in dem die Kämpfer dauernd auf engstem Raum umeinander rumhopsen? Nein? Dachte ich mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (9. Januar 2008)

Nehmen wir einfach mal an es gibt sowas wie einen schurken, der mit dolchen von hinten an den gegner muss.     
Er greift den Gegner an, der kann sich nicht bewegen und schurken wären op. Ohne Bewegung im Kampf wäre das ganze Game ziemlich sinnfrei


----------



## tekbear (9. Januar 2008)

ach gott. ich hab das mit dem hüpfen ja ganz vergessen. vielleicht fang ich doch lieber nicht mit warhammer an. in lotro gibt's das zum glück nichmehr - wenn ich das jetz wieder ertragen muss, dann bleib ich lieber in mittelerde.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Januar 2008)

Im RvR kann man eh nicht durch den Gegner springen, damit dieser sich umdrehen muss. Kollisionsabfrage und so.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (9. Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das Video angeguckt, aber eines muss ich sagn, es sieht ja sehr stark nach WoW aus.

 Früher hat WoW sehr viel aus Warhammer kopiert (die grünen Orks, was halt so war bei WV 1) aber da hat sich EA Mythic denke ich stark von WoW inspirieren lassen.

 Man schaut sich halt das meiste vom besten MORPG ab. Aber ich glaube Storytechisch und Rassentechnisch werden auf WAR einige Probleme zukommen die WoW zum Glück nicht hat.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Januar 2008)

Bei einem Fantasy-MMORPG, in dem es Orks, Zwerge, Elfen und Menschen gibt, kann man äußerlich auch schwer das Rad neu erfinden.


----------



## Kresse (9. Januar 2008)

Wieso sollten Story- und Rassentechnisch Probleme in WAR auftreten ?
Und generell, was soll dein sinnloser post hier überhaupt ? Wenn dich WAR nicht anspricht, dann spiel halt weiter WoW...
WAR wird die Einsteigerfreundlichkeit eines WoW übernehmen, da WoW im Bezug darauf neue Maßstäbe gesetzt hat. Doch zum Glück, wird nicht viel mehr davon übernommen.
Open RvR Schlachten ala DAoC stehen eindeutig im Vordergrund und das ist auch gut so.
Wo bitte hat sich Mythic nun von WoW inspirieren lassen ? 
Außerdem wurde das Video noch in der letzten Betaphase aufgenommen. Laut Interviews und Podcasts haben sich mittlerweile viele Dinge verändert.
Achja nun nochmal zum Thema laufen und kämpfen -> Man wird denke ich mal beim laufen kämpfen können, jedoch kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es auch besonders starke Angriffe gibt, für die man stehen bleiben muss, um auszuholen oder so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rifk (9. Januar 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube Storytechisch und Rassentechnisch werden auf WAR einige Probleme zukommen die WoW zum Glück nicht hat.



Wie will man auch auch Story technische Probleme bekommen, wenn die Story schon seit BC keinen Sinn mehr macht...


----------



## Georg217 (9. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und SKilllose Spieler hervorrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Das rum laufen ist oft nützlich da der Gegner dich nicht treffen kann wenn du hinter him bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Schon mal Kampf Mag vs ElE Schamy oder Schurke vs Warri gesehen? Wenn sie im 2k Bereich sind springen sie auch immer dumm rum. Und warsch. ist es in War wie in WoW.

Außerdem gibt es der ganzen Sache Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (9. Januar 2008)

Ich fände es nur zu gut wenn das hüpfen durch eina Art cooldown ,oder ein Geschwindigkeitsverlust unterbunden wird.
 Das wäre auch nur realistich ,denn versucht mal 5 min wie ein Nachtelf in wow konstant zu hüpfen (sry für den WoW vergleich).
Aber gegen kämpfen im laufen hätte ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (9. Januar 2008)

Ich rede ja nur vom rumgehüpfe und ned davon das man stillstehen soll wie ein toter liegt. Aber das rumgespringe geht einen so aufm senkel und die trefferquote geht auch runter... wer es nicht glaubt, sollte es mal testen. Um den Gegner herrumrennen ist ja ok und auch gut so( wenn dem nicht so wäre, bräuchten wir kein 3D Spiel^^) . Aber wieso müsst ihr immer Springen... das verwirrt null (ausser bei welchen die noch nie RvR/PvP gemacht haben und dann da stehen als wenn das was ganz besonderes wäre). Vom PvM will ich nicht mal reden, wenn der Tank meint um den Mob rumzuspringen, wie ein Osterhase zu Ostern um die Eier. Leider müssmer alle (oder viele) eh bis zum Release warten. Schauen wir mal was da auf uns zukommt.

So Long

PS: Und wieso hat rumhüpfen Style? Muss ich irgendwas dafür nehmen und diesen Style zusehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (9. Januar 2008)

tekbear schrieb:


> ach gott. ich hab das mit dem hüpfen ja ganz vergessen. vielleicht fang ich doch lieber nicht mit warhammer an. in lotro gibt's das zum glück nichmehr - wenn ich das jetz wieder ertragen muss, dann bleib ich lieber in mittelerde.


Ist das so schlimm für dich? Du selber musst ja nicht rumhüpfen.. oder wirst du zu oft von Rumhüpfenden gekillt? Hüpfen ist Kult!


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Hüpfen ist Kult!



Allein dass diese Meinung existiert könnte etwas ernsthaftere Spieler dazu verleiten, dem kompletten Genre auf ewig den Rücken zu kehren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, in MMOs sind zwei Arten von Aktionen grundsätzlich angebracht:

1. Es passt zum Hintergrund (vor allem im RP relevant, egal ob es mir jetzt im Spiel Vorteile bringt oder nicht)
2. Es bringt mir einen Vorteil im Spiel (darum gehts ja vor allem im PvP - besser zu spielen als der Gegner)

Ob sich jetzt wer darüber beschwert was man nach einer dieser zwei Grundsätze alles anstellt ist wieder ne andere Sache, insbesondere in Bezug auf Vorteile im Spiel muss ja Fairness herrschen.

Aber das Bunnyhopping erfüllt keinen Zweck. Es sieht nichtmal "cool" aus oder so, es ist einfach nur lästig. Auf RP-Servern würde ich persönlich es sogar als bewusstes Stören der Spielatmosphäre ahnden lassen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (9. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Allein dass diese Meinung existiert könnte etwas ernsthaftere Spieler dazu verleiten, dem kompletten Genre auf ewig den Rücken zu kehren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gehört es nicht zu einem Kampf das man um den Gegner herrumrennt? Rennen und gleichzeitig Skills ausführen erfordert schon einen gewissen "Skill" - es ist aber auch viel anstrengender. Von daher ist es doch "fair" wenn man einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber denen hat, die es nicht tun. Wer es nicht kann, soll es halt lernen oder mit dem kleinen Nachteil, der manchmal nicht einmal da ist, leben.

Ich habe in WoW sehr lange einen Schurken gespielt - ich sprang immer im Dreieck um den Gegner herum und kann mir ein Spiel ohne dieses hüpfen gar nicht mehr vorstellen und ich denke es passt auch zum Kampf - ich fände es ein bisschen komisch wenn ein Charakter, der eigentlich schnell und hinterlistig ist immer nur rumsteht und die Arme bewegt.


----------



## Shiv0r (9. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Allein dass diese Meinung existiert könnte etwas ernsthaftere Spieler dazu verleiten, dem kompletten Genre auf ewig den Rücken zu kehren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist wohl eher eine geschmacks/könnens Frage,  denn jemanden in einem Srung zu "töten" sieht einfach herrlich aus. Keine Sorge die Frage ob die "Hüpfkritiker" oft Opfer von solcher Art des Spielens seien, hat sich mit solchen Posts mehr als beantwortet. ;-)

MfG


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Gehört es nicht zu einem Kampf das man um den Gegner herrumrennt? Rennen und gleichzeitig Skills ausführen erfordert schon einen gewissen "Skill" - es ist aber auch viel anstrengender. Von daher ist es doch "fair" wenn man einen kleinen Vorteil gegenüber denen hat, die es nicht tun. Wer es nicht kann, soll es halt lernen oder mit dem kleinen Nachteil, der manchmal nicht einmal da ist, leben.
> 
> Ich habe in WoW sehr lange einen Schurken gespielt - ich sprang immer im Dreieck um den Gegner herum und kann mir ein Spiel ohne dieses hüpfen gar nicht mehr vorstellen und ich denke es passt auch zum Kampf - ich fände es ein bisschen komisch wenn ein Charakter, der eigentlich schnell und hinterlistig ist immer nur rumsteht und die Arme bewegt.



Die Kurzversion der Antwort: Rennen - Ja! Hüpfen - Nein!

Vor allem weil es rein von der Geschwindigkeit her keinen Unterschied macht. Und ganz ehrlich: Jedesmal wenn ich jemanden rumspringen sehe stelle ich mir unbewusst die Frage, ob der fragliche Spieler gerade eben von Super Mario auf WoW umgestiegen ist.



> die Frage ob die "Hüpfkritiker" oft Opfer von solcher Art des Spielens seien, hat sich mit solchen Posts mehr als beantwortet. ;-)



So, ist sie das? Wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bei WoW mach ich kein PvP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. Januar 2008)

Wenn mir langweilig wird, werd ich eh in irgendeiner Hauptstadt Kachelhüpfen betreiben.


----------



## Verce (9. Januar 2008)

wenn mir langweilig wird, werde ich eh in irgendeine gegnerische hauptstadt gehen und kachelhüpfer töten


----------



## Masarius (9. Januar 2008)

Hüpfen kann wer will, spätestens wenn er/sie merkt, dass er/sie nicht durch den Zwergischen Eisenbrecher durchhüpfen kann, wurde er/sie eines besseren belehrt und liegt tot am boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hüpfen/Springen gehört einfach dazu, in GW hab ich am Anfang auch immer verzweifelt auf die Sprungtaste gehauen xD, da fehlt einem einfach was.

Hüpfen ist WoW so ne sache...Ha! Ich hüpfe durch dich durch und meuchle dich! Ha Ha Ha...dafür brauchte man natürlich jahrelangeübung und unmengen an Talent um so ein ein Meisterwerk im PvP zu vollführen. Klar, er hätte auch durch ihn durchlaufen können aber hüpfen ist doch toller und sieht in WoW kein bisschen sch**** aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*fällt auf die Knie* Danke oh große Entwickler für die Kollisionsabfrage!! Ist bissl schwieriger jemandem in den Rücken zu hauen wenn er die Möglichkeit hat sich mitzudrehen bzw. sich rechtzeitig mitzudrehen, woher hat das 0 mit Skill zu tun.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> *fällt auf die Knie* Danke oh große Entwickler für die Kollisionsabfrage!!


wie ich schonmal irgendwo gesagt hab, ich kann nur hoffen das sie es gut umsetzen in manchen spielen nervts einfach weil es einfach lagt wenn man gegen jemanden läuft, kann am ping liegen oder was auch immer
(naja kenn Kollisionsabfrage nur aus shootern)


----------



## Deathgnom (9. Januar 2008)

Es wäre cool wenn mann auf die gegner zu rennt und dabei kraft sammeln könnte für den ersten angriff.


----------



## Shiv0r (9. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> So, ist sie das? Wäre mir noch nicht aufgefallen, bei WoW mach ich kein PvP.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



War nicht böse gemeint, aber sicher hast du die eine oder andere Erfahrung  im WoW´s PvP gemacht. Das wollte ich damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen.


Was WAR betrifft, so wird man sicher nicht rumspringen, wenns keinen Sinn ergibt. (Behaupte ich mal ganz Dreist)

MfG


----------



## Draco1985 (9. Januar 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> War nicht böse gemeint, aber sicher hast du die eine oder andere Erfahrung  im WoW´s PvP gemacht. Das wollte ich damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen.
> Was WAR betrifft, so wird man sicher nicht rumspringen, wenns keinen Sinn ergibt. (Behaupte ich mal ganz Dreist)
> 
> MfG



Ehrliche Antwort? Ich kann mich kaum noch erinnern wie ich bei meiner letzten PvP-Session umgehauen wurde (die auch schon sehr weit zurückliegt), nur DASS ich öfters ins Gras gebissen habe. Aber hey, das ist kein Beinbruch, man steht ja dank Geistheiler quasi sofort wieder auf.

Aber die Tatsache, dass es - anders als im PvE - keine vernünftigen Absprachen oder koordiniertes Vorgehen gibt, die ist hängengeblieben. Und hat dazu geführt, dass ich PvP nach ein paar Testrunden stets gemieden habe.

Und Sinn ergibt das rumspringen in WoW auch keinen, zumindest nicht auf dem Weg durch die Hauptstadt. Und sowas zu sehen nervt mich jedesmal unheimlich.


----------



## Verce (9. Januar 2008)

naja springen ergibt teilweise schon sinn, zb beim kiten als hunter wenn man jumpshots macht
trotzdem is sowas eigentlich total dumm, ich mein wer kann sich im sprung um 180° drehen, schießen, und auchnoch treffen, und sich noch im sprung wieder in die ursprüngliche richtung zurückdrehen xD

wobei ich springen ansich nicht soo schlimm finde, solange die chars keine doppelten saltos in der luft machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (9. Januar 2008)

Son doppelten Salto von nem Schwarzorc fänd ich ql xD


----------



## killix3 (9. Januar 2008)

TheFallenAngel999 schrieb:


> . Aber ich glaube Storytechisch und Rassentechnisch werden auf WAR einige Probleme zukommen die WoW zum Glück nicht hat.



jetzt hab ich gelacht^^


----------



## Shiv0r (9. Januar 2008)

Verce schrieb:


> naja springen ergibt teilweise schon sinn, zb beim kiten als hunter wenn man jumpshots macht
> trotzdem is sowas eigentlich total dumm, ich mein wer kann sich im sprung um 180° drehen, schießen, und auchnoch treffen, und sich noch im sprung wieder in die ursprüngliche richtung zurückdrehen xD
> 
> wobei ich springen ansich nicht soo schlimm finde, solange die chars keine doppelten saltos in der luft machen
> ...




Sagen wir all das hängt von der "körperlichen Verfassung" ab.^^


Jetzt mal im ernst, wenns der Rasse und Klasse zusagt, warum nicht. Ein Schwarzork in schwerer Rüstung muss nich unbedingd Springen, da es sicher daneben aussieht, aber eine leicht gekleidete Klasse warum nicht. Stellt euch einfach vor es sei bei der Rasse völlig normal, dass die Art der Rumhüpferei (Saltos etc.) zum täglichen Trainig gehört hat und das Jahrelang.^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Verce (9. Januar 2008)

saltos sind zu nichts gut außer zur show. im kampf würde nie jemand auf die idee kommen mal eben nen salto zu machen. normales springen - ok. salto und ähnliche unterhaltsame sachen - lächerlich

und wie schonmal gesagt fänd ich es die beste lösung wenn jedes item einen stat-wert hat der den spring-colldown erhöht. quasi als negativen nebeneffekt dafür dass du das item trägst, wobei platte u.ä. dann selbstverständlich mehr als stoffitems beim springen behindern


----------



## LionTamer (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich finde bei WoW im PvP nichts nerviger als diese Hüpfer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde das einfach nur idiotisch oder kindisch, und das das zur Spielweise eines zb Schurken passt kann ich gerade mal so gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Ich hoffe wirklich, daß die Kollisionsabfrage in WAR das blöde Rumhüpfen auf ein ordentliches Maß zurechtstutzt. 

Aber vielleicht spiele ich auch die ganzen Spiele zu ernst. Ich persönlich würde nie mit einem Charakter durch die Gegend hüpfen.
Ich versuche mich immer irgendwie so "authentisch" wie Möglich zu verhalten.

Und sein wir mal ehrlich, wenn im Mittelalter (Fantasy ist ja optisch in diesem Zeitraum angesiedelt) die Bogenschützen rumgehüft wären hätten sie nix getroffen, weil zielen unmöglich wäre und die Fußsoldaten wären nach dem 2. oder 3. mal zusammengebrochen, weil es alles andere als Sinnvoll ist mit "schweren" (im Sinne des Gewichts) Rüstungen zu hüpfen.

Naja, aber WoW und War sind nicht die Realität sondern ein Spiel und da können auch 2m große Orks und Panzerrüstung ohne unterlass hüpfen...


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Januar 2008)

Ja ihr seht das ganze etwas zu ernst.^^


Und ja in der "Realität" kann man zwar nicht unbedingd treffsicher einen Pfeil aus einem Salto abschießen, aber sicher Gut Schwerter bedienen, oder eine Wurfwaffe schmeißen, man solle nich nur an europähischen mittelalterlischen Sagen Festhalten.

Und ja Schurken=Ninja.. mUhaaa!!

Edit: Gerade im RL-Nahkampf holt man viel Wucht aus einem Sprung, aber sicher wird dieser dadurch nicht eröffnet. Das wär nämlich eher Suboptimal.^^

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Pente (10. Januar 2008)

"... und die Moral von der Geschicht: hüpfen kann man oder nicht!"

Also mir persönlich ist das ziemlich egal ob da nun einer rumhüpft beim Kämpfen oder nicht. Ich seh das nicht so eng, soll er doch machen wenn's ihm Spass macht. Ich hüpf als Gegenleistung dann sogar auf seiner Leiche wenn sie vor mir liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## !Jo (10. Januar 2008)

also ich neige im PvE ja auch manchmal zum Hüpfen, wenn ich bisschen Panik schiebe, weil ich VIEL ZU VIEL Aggro am Hals hab.

Ich denke die Voraussetzung, dass man dem Gegner zugewandt sein muss, um ihn zu bekämpfen sollte völlig reichen. Gleiches sollte auch fürs Springen gelten.

Fänds nur schäbig, wenn man rumhüpfen könnte, und im Vorbeispringen Schaden austeilen... dann kann ich ja gleich im PvP perm-Sprungtaste drücken.

Wenn das in der Offensive aber nix weiter bringt (außer vllt. wenns spezielle Sprungattacken gibt), solls mir als defensives Mittel recht sein... die Gummibären machens ja auch nicht anders!


----------



## Grimmrog (10. Januar 2008)

"""Das rum laufen ist oft nützlich da der Gegner dich nicht treffen kann wenn du hinter him bist . Schon mal Kampf Mag vs ElE Schamy oder Schurke vs Warri gesehen? Wenn sie im 2k Bereich sind springen sie auch immer dumm rum. Und warsch. ist es in War wie in WoW."""

Das geht erstens nur dann, wenn der umhüpfte selbst keien Ahnung hat, und hat 2. in WAR wenig sinn, da die kollisionsabfrage verhindert, daß du durch ihn durchhüpfst.

und zum argument, laufne und hitten kostet mehr skill, sollte also mit besseren resultaten verbunden sein ist absoluter müll, ich kann auch versuchen gegen nen ferrari wettlaufen zu machen, um das zu schaffen brauch ich auch unmengen unrealistischen skill! Warum mache ich es nicht? weil ich von Vorneherein weiß, daß es nix bringt.

btw: es gibt Addons die dich sowieso immer Automatisch zum Gegner gucken lassen, dort bringt das gehüpfe und durch einen durchgerenne auch nix.

Wer es des Styles macht, ok viel SPaß, einen Vorteil hat man damit nur gegen weniger Erfahrene Gegner.

Warum man durch die Hauptstadt hüpdt ist klar, das olle Stiefelgeklapper nervt nunmal und ist verdammt eintönig, also Springt man eben nur Abwechslung. 
Ansonsten hat Springen im Melee keinen Sinn, höchstens als Hunter mit der Sprungdrehung wegen dem Arkanen Schuß und dem erschütternden Schuß... .
Wer meint Hüpfen zu müssen, bitteschön, nur solltet Ihr auch mal überlegen wie es aussieht, wenn der Taurenkrieger da rumhopst -.-

Was der eine eben als Cool empfindet sieht aus den Augen eines anderen mitunter echt lächerlich aus.

Die einzigen die hüpfen müssen: Gnomenmelees, denn immer nur auf das Knie des gegners einhauen ist leider wenig Sinvoll XD


----------



## Dreamforce (10. Januar 2008)

Als ich damals PvP gespielt haben sind nur Hunter und Rouges um mich rum gesprungen, ein Warri oder Melee Schami höchstens rum gelaufen(alà weg gerannt hoch gebufft durch mich durch gelaufen mit Angriff von hinten angegriffen usw.), da könnte man sich eigentlich auch fragen, wieso das Schurken nicht auch im PvE versuchen... so um einen Mob rum springen. Wenn jemand ein langes Schwert oder einen großen Streitkolben o.Ä. hätte und mir damit beim rüber springen eine rüber haut würd ich's ja noch leicht verstehen... aber mit 'nem Dolch? Wenn ein 2 M(oder noch größer) großer Nachtelf über mich als kleinen Gnom springt und mich dan auch noch mit einem Dolch trifft... hallo?^^ Bewegung beim Kampf ist ja ok, aber drüber springen ist quatsch und erfordert auch keinen skill, da find ich's ja schon schwieriger, wenn man als Schurke sprinten anschmeißt und mit dem hohen Tempo blitz schnell den Gegner umnitet, da man sich bei der Geschwindigkeit auch noch schnell drehen muß um nicht zu große Kurven zu machen. Auch Ninjas sind damals nicht über dich rüber sprungen, die wenden ihre Kampftechniken an, es bedarf Jahre langes training um eine leichte Seitwärtsrolle zu können, dabei das Schwert zu ziehen und dan den Gegner... naja egal, aber einfach drüber springen ist was anderes. Wem's aber zu sehr nervt -> Schami, Mage oder Warlock spielen und die Leute einfrieren, verlangsamen oder wegfearn, dan können die sich das sparen. Erst gestern hatte ich einen netten Kampf Schami vs. Schami, es hat sich keiner bewegt sondern beide haben auf sich eingekloppt... leider sind dan noch 2 weitere gekommen, aber ich habe ihn mit in den Tot gerissen! Die europäischen Kämpfer sind nur für den Anfangsangriff gesprungen -> sie laufen mit dem Schwert auf den Gegner zu -> springen hoch, heben dabei das Schwert, da sie ja nach vorne springen kommen sie den Gegner näher -> sie schlagen während sie auf die Erde zurück kommen zu, aber ansonsten standen sich die Armeen gequetscht gegenüber und haben sich auf die Schilde oder Waffen gehauen in der Hoffnung auch mal den Typen zu treffen.


----------



## Grimmrog (10. Januar 2008)

lass die Leute doch meinen, wenn sie sich unbedingt wie ne Ballarina (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben^^) aufführen müssen, nur um dnan zu denken "so kämpf ich besser" bitte schön ihr ding, wenn sie regelmäßig genug im dreck liegen springen sie dann vielleicht noch öfter und wundern sich, warum sie nur noch öfter im Dreck liegen.


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> lass die Leute doch meinen, wenn sie sich unbedingt wie ne Ballarina (hoffe das ist richtig geschrieben^^) aufführen müssen, nur um dnan zu denken "so kämpf ich besser" bitte schön ihr ding, wenn sie regelmäßig genug im dreck liegen springen sie dann vielleicht noch öfter und wundern sich, warum sie nur noch öfter im Dreck liegen.




Nicht besser "stylischer", wenn man seine Klasse im Griff hat wieso nicht. Wie schon erwähnt es gibt nix besseres als nen Finischer der zu Tod des Gegners führt im Sprung ausgeführt!! 
(Wusste garnich, dass sich soviele sich so darüber ärgern.)

Edit: Ich frage mich, stört es viele, dass welche rumspringen, oder stört es eher gegen solche zu verlieren.
       Die Reaktionen lassen wohl eher auf das Letztere schließen, obwohl es sicher Außnahmen gibt.^^

Egal bei WAR wirds hoffentlich unterbunden, damit alle wenigstens in diesem Breich glücklich und zufrieden sind. ;-)

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Draco1985 (10. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Warum man durch die Hauptstadt hüpdt ist klar, das olle Stiefelgeklapper nervt nunmal und ist verdammt eintönig, also Springt man eben nur Abwechslung.



Dann schaltet man eben den Sound ab, wenn einen die Effekte beim Laufen nerven...

Und dass das Rumgelaufe eintönig ist... Deswegen gibts Mounts, "Fluglinien" und dergleichen.



> Ansonsten hat Springen im Melee keinen Sinn, höchstens als Hunter mit der Sprungdrehung wegen dem Arkanen Schuß und dem erschütternden Schuß... .
> Wer meint Hüpfen zu müssen, bitteschön, nur solltet Ihr auch mal überlegen wie es aussieht, wenn der Taurenkrieger da rumhopst -.-
> 
> Was der eine eben als Cool empfindet sieht aus den Augen eines anderen mitunter echt lächerlich aus.
> ...



Da kann man nur zustimmen!



Shiv0r schrieb:


> Nicht besser "stylischer", wenn man seine Klasse im Griff hat wieso nicht. Wie schon erwähnt es gibt nix besseres als nen Finischer der zu Tod des Gegners führt im Sprung ausgeführt!!
> (Wusste garnich, dass sich soviele sich so darüber ärgern.)



Macht eure Finisher wie ihr wollt, aber bleibt dafür während ihr durch Hauptstädte lauft am Boden, abgemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (10. Januar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Macht eure Finisher wie ihr wollt, aber bleibt dafür während ihr durch Hauptstädte lauft am Boden, abgemacht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Damit kann ich leben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardok (10. Januar 2008)

es passt irgendwie zum thema, deshalb stelle ich die frage in diesem thema:
wie sieht das movement generell aus? hat man auch die moeglichkeit die kamera und vorwaertsbewegung fluessig mit der maus zu machen und sich mit der tastatur nur auf die aktivierung per hotkeys verlassen? ich habe naemlich in allen videos bissher nur clicker gesehen, was mich sehr wundert.


----------



## Feinkost (10. Januar 2008)

die steuerung wird genauso wie in wow denk ich


----------



## Sagardo (11. Januar 2008)

in DAOC war schon die Steuerung per Hotkey möglich , alle nachfolgenden und auch schon vorherigen Titel konnten per Hotkey gesteuert werden.
Also kann man davon ausgehen, dass man per Hotkey kämpfen kann.
Ob man allerdings durch gleichzeitiges drücken der beiden Maustasten laufen kann und den Char mit der rechten Maustaste die Richtung vorgeben kann ist fraglich.
ich finde diese art der Bedienung sehr gut, aber in DAOC gab es sie nicht, was nicht ausschliesst, dass es sie in WAR gibt.

Wenn die pre-order Beta läuft (die es doch hoffentlich geben wird) werden es wohl ca. 700.000 Leute erfahren ^^ und damit wohl auch wir *gg


----------



## Gias (11. Januar 2008)

Zum Rumspringen:
------------------------
Es hat Vorteile!

Wenn ihr das ganze mal mehr als einen abwertenden Blick gegeben hättet ,
hättet ihr es vielleicht sogar selbst bemerkt.
Wenn man Springt kann man im flug sich umdrehen und behält trotzdem seine Ursprungsrichtung weiter.
Würde man nicht springen, würde man stattdessen sofort in die andere Richtung laufen.

Fazit: 
Durch Springen kann man Gegner die einem am R&uuml;cken kleben angreifen ohne an Geschwindigkeit einzubüßen!


----------



## Pente (11. Januar 2008)

Ich frag mich manchmal echt ernsthaft ob all diejenigen die wegen dem Springen so rumheulen ihren Charakter mit den Tasten A/D drehen und die Skills mit der Maus klicken? Anderst kann ich mir diese enorme Abneigung gegen "springende Melees" schon garnicht mehr erklären.

Es kann einem doch echt total latte sein oder der nun um einen rum hüpft oder läuft. Das was euch bei WoW wirklich stört ist nicht, dass er hüpft denn ob er läuft oder hüpft ist dem Spiel scheiss egal solang er vor euch ist könnt ihr hitten.

Das was euch stört ist, dass er durch euch durchlaufen kann ... bzw die meisten hüpfen ja. Selbst mit Mausdrehen ist es als Caster fast unmöglich genauso schnell zu drehen wie der Melee durch einen durch hüpft. Aber das liegt nicht am Hüpfen das ist quatsch ... das wäre kein Stück anderst wenn er einfach laufen würde. 

In WAR macht das noch weniger Unterschied da durch die Kollisionsabfrage der Spieler gezwungen wird "um dich rum" zu hüpfen / laufen was das ganze wieder fairer gestaltet denn für beide ist somit der Drehweg der selbe. 

Ich wüsste beim besten Willen nicht welchen Vorteil ein Spieler durch Hüpfen erlangen sollte ... wie gesagt deiner Fähigkeit (egal ob Melee oder Ranged) ist es total egal ob er nun hüpft oder steht solang der Spieler vor einem ist wird die Fähigkeit immer ausgeführt und dank Kollisionsabfrage wird auch verhindert, dass Melees wie in WoW einfach konstant durch die Caster durchlaufen so, dass diese eigentlich kaum einen Cast durchbringen der eine etwas längere Castzeit hat.


----------



## Sagardo (11. Januar 2008)

> Durch Springen kann man Gegner die einem am R&uuml;cken kleben angreifen ohne an Geschwindigkeit einzubüßen!



kleiner Tipp, wenn man z.b. Q oder E  drückt und mit der Maus die rechte Maustaste gedrückt hält und mit dem Char in die entgegengesätze Richtung schaut (Maus nach rechts oder links), kann man fast geradeaus laufen und seinen Gegner mit Cast bepflastern^^
Und das wichtigste ist, dass man den Speed des normalen vorwärtslaufen hat.

Aber auf die Idee kommen die ganzen "skillt Spieler" wohl nicht *gg


----------



## Gias (11. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp, wenn man z.b. Q oder E  drückt und mit der Maus die rechte Maustaste gedrückt hält und mit dem Char in die entgegengesätze Richtung schaut (Maus nach rechts oder links), kann man fast geradeaus laufen und seinen Gegner mit Cast bepflastern^^
> Und das wichtigste ist, dass man den Speed des normalen vorwärtslaufen hat.
> 
> Aber auf die Idee kommen die ganzen "skillt Spieler" wohl nicht *gg



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht, was soll das ergeben?
btw mir ist klar das du mit seitlichem laufen genauso schnell bist wie vorwärts und es damit auch 
geht aber springen kommt besser rüber -wenn man dan so mittem in sprung noch ne drehung hinlegt
und dabei dem gegner einen gouge verpasst sieht das doch um welten besser aus als wenn
du wie ein irrer seitlich läufst der charakter in die luft haut und der gegner dabei gouge abbekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und btw q und e sind schon für coldblood und tritt belegt :]


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

Das einzige was daran stört, ist eben das es viele nciht mögen, weils doof aussieht, wers stylisch findet, bitteschön, nur es gibt wenige Klassen, bei denne Springen wirklich Sinn macht, das sind die Klassen, die dne Vorteil der Sprungrichtung ungleich Aktionsrichtung ist: Schurken die so während des Sprungs sich in Richtung Gegner drehen, oder Hunter die so ihre Schüssse ausführen, bzw auch diverse caster die einige Klasse Kiten und ihre Instants so rausbrätzeln (Feuerschlag, DIverse Shcokzauber etc) Aber der Krieger zum Beispiel hat davon nix, außer Style/blödes aussehen (je nach dem aus welchen Blickwinkel mans sieht).
Dann hüpft halt alle rum wie Bunnys, wenns euch Spaß macht^^

dann leg doch  a und d zum Strafen, man dreht sich sowieso mit der Maus, bze kann auch optional w+d klicken und die maus nehmen, dnan straft man genauso auch ohne e und q


----------



## Pente (11. Januar 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Das einzige was daran stört, ist eben das es viele nciht mögen, weils doof aussieht, wers stylisch findet, bitteschön, nur es gibt wenige Klassen, bei denne Springen wirklich Sinn macht, das sind die Klassen, die dne Vorteil der Sprungrichtung ungleich Aktionsrichtung ist: Schurken die so während des Sprungs sich in Richtung Gegner drehen, oder Hunter die so ihre Schüssse ausführen, bzw auch diverse caster die einige Klasse Kiten und ihre Instants so rausbrätzeln (Feuerschlag, DIverse Shcokzauber etc) Aber der Krieger zum Beispiel hat davon nix, außer Style/blödes aussehen (je nach dem aus welchen Blickwinkel mans sieht).
> Dann hüpft halt alle rum wie Bunnys, wenns euch Spaß macht^^
> 
> dann leg doch  a und d zum Strafen, man dreht sich sowieso mit der Maus, bze kann auch optional w+d klicken und die maus nehmen, dnan straft man genauso auch ohne e und q



Strafe hatte ich bei WoW sowieso auf A/D. Standardeinstellung für Strafe war ja Q/E aber das find ich total sinnlos da ich meinen Charakter mit der Maus um ein vielfaches schneller drehen kann als über die Tastatur. So bleibt für Q/E Platz für wichtige Skills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In WoW hab ich Heiler gespielt (Druide) und naja man lernt schon schnell den Unterschied zwischen einem "skillklickendem" Heiler und einen der die Tasten / Shortcuts benutzt. Ein Heiler der skillklicked der muss ersteinmal mit der Maus durch die Raidansicht fahren, dort das zu heilende Ziel anwählen, dann mit der Maus wieder über den Bildschirm, zum richtigen Healspell und dann klicken, dann wieder mit der Maus direkt zur Raidansicht und das ganze wieder von vorn. Das ist totale "Zeitverschwendung" das kostet unheimlich viel Zeit auch wenn es pro Heal nur 1-2 Sekunden sind oft ist es der Fall, dass das Ziel schon geheilt ist bis der Skillklicker seinen Heal beginnt. Es ist halt wesentlich bequemer mit den Augen auf die Raidansicht zu schauen und mit der Maus einfach die Person anwählen und dann eine Taste drücken ... dann kannst direkt gleich die nächste Person ins Target nehmen und wieder die Taste drücken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir is das mit dem Hüpfen wie gesagt egal versteh nur nicht wieso sich da einige echt so extrem darüber aufregen


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

"Mir is das mit dem Hüpfen wie gesagt egal versteh nur nicht wieso sich da einige echt so extrem darüber aufregen"

naja sie sitzen den ganzen Tag drinne vor dem Rechner, ab und an brauch der Körper aber mal Action, da diese Leute keinen Sport mehr machen (außer aufs Klo und zum Kühlschrank zu laufen) brauch der Körper die Aufregung um den Puls zu erhöhen und mal in fahrt zu kommen XD also beginnen sich solche leute über alles aufzuregen.


----------



## Sagardo (11. Januar 2008)

> In WoW hab ich Heiler gespielt (Druide) und naja man lernt schon schnell den Unterschied zwischen einem "skillklickendem" Heiler und einen der die Tasten / Shortcuts benutzt. Ein Heiler der skillklicked der muss ersteinmal mit der Maus durch die Raidansicht fahren, dort das zu heilende Ziel anwählen, dann mit der Maus wieder über den Bildschirm, zum richtigen Healspell und dann klicken, dann wieder mit der Maus direkt zur Raidansicht und das ganze wieder von vorn. Das ist totale "Zeitverschwendung" das kostet unheimlich viel Zeit auch wenn es pro Heal nur 1-2 Sekunden sind oft ist es der Fall, dass das Ziel schon geheilt ist bis der Skillklicker seinen Heal beginnt. Es ist halt wesentlich bequemer mit den Augen auf die Raidansicht zu schauen und mit der Maus einfach die Person anwählen und dann eine Taste drücken ... dann kannst direkt gleich die nächste Person ins Target nehmen und wieder die Taste drücken



mit "clique" geht es noch besser.
Damit habe ich mir Shift+Linksklick die große Heilung mit Shift+Rechtsklick die kleine Heilung und mit Shift + Mausradklick Kettenheilung belegt und kann so auf die Frames gehe und direkt heilen, schneller und einfacher geht es nicht. und ein großer Vorteil ist, das du niemanden anklicken musst, das ist im PVP cool, da dann im falle eines Angriffes dein Ziel direkt anvisierde ist und deine Gruppenkamaraden durch assist sofort das Ziel down machen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ohne "Clique" ist deine Variante aufjedenfall viel besser , so habe ich in DAOC auch immer geheilt und da waren 1-2 sec. eine Ewigkeit ^^


----------



## midknight (11. Januar 2008)

Kämpfen ohne sich bewegen zu können... da kann ich auch Tischkicker spielen. ^^

Zum Rumgehopse: Mich persönlich nervt es, wenn ich in MMORPGs jemanden vor/neben/über mir habe, der ständig wie ein Grashüpfer um mich herumspringt. Es sieht einfach nur Scheiße aus, nervt und zeugt vom geistigen Reifegrad des Spielers. Obs im PVP was bringt, keine Ahnung hab noch nie PVP gespielt, aber bei PVE ist es wie gesagt einfach nur nervig.

Für Warhammer würde ich mir wünschen, dass es einen Angriff gibt, der solche Hobby-Hasen ohne viel Aufwand aus der Luft holt und zu Boden schmettert. Kommt bestimmt gut, so nen Hammer von nem genervten Sigmarpriester mitten im Sprung zwischen die Beine gedonnert zu bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (11. Januar 2008)

"Für Warhammer würde ich mir wünschen, dass es einen Angriff gibt, der solche Hobby-Hasen ohne viel Aufwand aus der Luft holt und zu Boden schmettert. Kommt bestimmt gut, so nen Hammer von nem genervten Sigmarpriester mitten im Sprung zwischen die Beine gedonnert zu bekommen. "

nee dann werden die kiddies nie reif weil Ihnen die entsprechenden Hormone nicht mehr zu Verfügung stehen, garr nicht gut, lassma, die Hopsen dann nur nochmehr rum.
Außerdem wer springt schreit doch indirekt nach: "Hier ich, kloppt mich zuerst um, Hallooooo ich brauch Beachtung." XD


----------



## Margol (11. Januar 2008)

Also ich find das "Rumgehüpfe" nicht schlimm... Vor allem als Frostmage is das in WoW doch extrem cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Beim Wegrennen hüpfen und sich im Sprung drehen und diesen Kegel abzufeuern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und zum Thema^^ 
Ich fänds toll wenn man im Laufen casten könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder wenigstens im Rückwätrsgehen oder sowas... Das würde einem Duell einfach mehr Schwung geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (15. Januar 2008)

Margol schrieb:


> Ich fänds toll wenn man im Laufen casten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mehr Schwung? Wäre das nicht ein bisschen unfair? Falls der Gegner noch einen Verlangsamungseffekt drauf hat, könnte man ihn ja bis ins unendliche kiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenwer (16. Januar 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Zumindest würde dann das dumme rumgehüpfe aufhören......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



solten meine Gebete erhört werden ... nie mehr motorisch gestörte Blutelfen oder Gnome ... jjajaja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terriom (16. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Mehr Schwung? Wäre das nicht ein bisschen unfair? Falls der Gegner noch einen Verlangsamungseffekt drauf hat, könnte man ihn ja bis ins unendliche kiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So ein Mittelding wäre gut, z.B. währen des Laufens kostet ein Zauber das doppelte an Mana oder man kann nur mit 70% der normalen Geschwindigkeit laufen während des Castens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (16. Januar 2008)

Oder man erhöht die Zauberzeit während des Zauberns um x%, immerhin muss man sich ja auf den Zauber konzentrieren.


----------



## !Jo (16. Januar 2008)

Eindeutig langsamer laufen, wenn überhaupt!

Längere Casttime wäre irrelevant, denn wenn beide Spieler gleich schnell laufen, kann der Caster genauso kiten, dauert halt nur insgesamt länger. Einzig wenn der Caster dem Gegner hinterher rennt würde das Sinn machen, aber vor nem Caster weglaufen hat noch nie was gebracht.


----------



## wildshadow (28. Januar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> mit "clique" geht es noch besser.
> Damit habe ich mir Shift+Linksklick die große Heilung mit Shift+Rechtsklick die kleine Heilung und mit Shift + Mausradklick Kettenheilung belegt und kann so auf die Frames gehe und direkt heilen, schneller und einfacher geht es nicht. und ein großer Vorteil ist, das du niemanden anklicken musst, das ist im PVP cool, da dann im falle eines Angriffes dein Ziel direkt anvisierde ist und deine Gruppenkamaraden durch assist sofort das Ziel down machen können
> 
> 
> ...



naja ich hab mit wow aufgehört aber da gabs mal so ein addon bei dem man die in der gruppe einfach geheilt hat in dem man den entsprechenden zauber unter seinem portrait angeklickt hat(also da waren unter jedem portrait extra buttons mit heals, buffs etc. drin, konnte man selbst bestimmen). Das war vllt super. In 5er Inies gabs dann fast 0 arbeit.


----------



## Kuralian (28. Januar 2008)

wildshadow schrieb:


> naja ich hab mit wow aufgehört aber da gabs mal so ein addon bei dem man die in der gruppe einfach geheilt hat in dem man den entsprechenden zauber unter seinem portrait angeklickt hat(also da waren unter jedem portrait extra buttons mit heals, buffs etc. drin, konnte man selbst bestimmen). Das war vllt super. In 5er Inies gabs dann fast 0 arbeit.


Die cast zeit blieb aber die gleich


----------



## Pymonte (28. Januar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Es sieht einfach nur Scheiße aus, nervt und zeugt vom geistigen Reifegrad des Spielers.



Aha... ich springe auch, wenn mir langweilig ist, bin ich also geistig unreif in deinen Augen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonten ist das Hüpfen doch egal. Wird in War eh net so viel bringen, da dort Solokämpfe ala WoW-BG-leech0rn selten bis gar nicht vorhanden sind. Mit support kriegt man nämlich auch die Hoppser klein ^^^auch in WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (28. Januar 2008)

@ Amarillo
Verdammt nochmal das war das geilste vid das ich je gesehen habe!


----------



## colamix (3. Februar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Zum Rumgehopse: Mich persönlich nervt es, wenn ich in MMORPGs jemanden vor/neben/über mir habe, der ständig wie ein Grashüpfer um mich herumspringt. Es sieht einfach nur Scheiße aus, nervt und zeugt vom geistigen Reifegrad des Spielers. Obs im PVP was bringt, keine Ahnung hab noch nie PVP gespielt, aber bei PVE ist es wie gesagt einfach nur nervig.



wer gibt dir das recht zu sagen dass man sieht wie weit der geist eines menschen entwickelt ist? ich glaube kaum das du das beurteilen kannst. ich hüpfe auch sehr gern rum allerdings nur wenns mir grade langweilig ist. im pvp kann man in wow zb das hüpfen fast vergessen weil mans einfach fast nicht braucht. man hüpft höchstens wenn man verlangsamt wurde aber sonst eigentlcih weniger.

wer im pve springt dem ist wohl auch nur langweilig oder macht das aus spaß allerdings hab ich in guten raids im pve selten jmd unterm bosskampf hüpfen sehen.


----------



## midknight (5. Februar 2008)

Wer mir dazu das Recht gibt? Das gebe ich mir selber. Noch darf man in Deutschland fast alles sagen/schreiben was man will und das is nunmal meine Meinung dazu.
Ihr könnt meinetwegen die Hüpfer verteidigen wie ihr wollt: "Denen is langweilig... der macht das aus Spaß..." Blablabla. 

Wenn ich mit ner Gruppe durch die Lande ziehe und son Depp 20 Minuten in voller Extase die Leertaste foltert und mir vor der Nase rumspringt ist es einfach nervig. Spricht man ihn/sie darauf an, kommt meist: "Fi.. deine mudda ey! rofl Spacken verpiss dich wenns dir nich passt."

Aber was rechtfertige ich mich hier überhaupt. Das ist ein Forum und Forendiskussionen -gerade über WoW- bringen soviel wie Schneemänner in der Sahara zu bauen.

Springt soviel ihr wollt, haut die Leertaste durch, mir doch wurscht. Ich sehs eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit ner Gruppe durch die Lande ziehe und son Depp 20 Minuten in voller Extase die Leertaste foltert und mir vor der Nase rumspringt ist es einfach nervig. Spricht man ihn/sie darauf an, kommt meist: "Fi.. deine mudda ey! rofl Spacken verpiss dich wenns dir nich passt."


 mal abgesehen davon das so ne antwort dumm ist, ist sie inhaltlich richtig. Er kann sehr wohl springen und 'rumhüpfen'. nur weil dir das nicht passt muss er damit nicht aufhören. Sonst könnt ich dich ja auch anschreiben mit: 'Hey du, spring mal nen bissel im PvP die treffen dich ja sonst alle.' (nicht das ich jemals leute auf ihr spielverhalten hinweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Wie du dann antwortest, ob du anfängst zu hüpfen oder eben sagst "Fi.. deine mudda ey! rofl Spacken verpiss dich wenns dir nich passt." ... is deine Sache

Mal ehrlich, aus dir spricht scheinbar mehr der Beleidigte.

Aber das ist hier auch wayne, und ja, ich nehme mir das gleiche Recht raus wie du und verurteile dich aufgrund deiner Aussage. Und am besten habe ich nun noch ein Vorurteil gegen alle 'nicht-hüpfer'

/ironie


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon das so ne antwort dumm ist, ist sie inhaltlich richtig. Er kann sehr wohl springen und 'rumhüpfen'. nur weil dir das nicht passt muss er damit nicht aufhören. Sonst könnt ich dich ja auch anschreiben mit: 'Hey du, spring mal nen bissel im PvP die treffen dich ja sonst alle.' (nicht das ich jemals leute auf ihr spielverhalten hinweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist im Grunde dasselbe Argument wie beim Ganken: Nur weil es im Spiel möglich ist muss man es tolerieren? Am besten ist es sogar von den Programmierern so GEWOLLT, dass die Spieler sich nur hüpfend fortbewegen und dazwischen ihre Zeit mit dem killen immer desselben anderen Spielers zubringen. Nur weil man's kann.
Auf die Idee, dass die Programmierer niemanden für blöd genug gehalten haben, sowas wirklich zu tun, kommt keiner, oder? Bei Windows sind Programmabstürze ja auch fest einprogrammiert und nicht das Resultat einer meistens ziemlich unsinnigen und dämlichen Benutzereingabe.

Spiele wie WoW waren mal, bevor WoW erschien, überwiegend für eine Kundschaft gemacht, für die die Spielwelt mehr war als eine Anhäufung von Pixeln (die am besten alle lila, weil episch, sein sollten). Aber solche Leute werden ja heutzutage selbst auf den eigens für sie eingerichteten Auffanglagern... Pardon, RP-Servern, nur noch mit viel Glück geduldet.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Bei Windows sind Programmabstürze ja auch fest einprogrammiert und nicht das Resultat einer meistens ziemlich unsinnigen und dämlichen Benutzereingabe.



Natürlich!

Ansonten warum muss man RP Spielen, man würd doch wohl entscheiden dürfen ... ich spiel auch ab und zu nen RP Char, der hüpft auch nicht durch die Gegend. Auf RP Servern wird das hüpfen ja auch nicht toleriert. Find ich auch gut so. Aber ansonsten soll es doch mir überlassen sein wie ich Spiele und wen das stört, der kann das ansprechen/weggehen/ticket schreiben... aber deswegen muss ich mein Verhalten noch lange nicht ändern (ein reifer, wohlerzogener Spieler wird natürlich aus reiner Höflichkeit aufhören...aber das ist ja nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft)


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Natürlich!



Ich hoffe zu deinen Gunsten, dass das ironisch gemeint war...

Ohne das zu sehr off-Topic zu führen: Wenn Windows abschmiert HAST du einen Fehler gemacht. Es ist nur manchmal ziemlich viel Arbeit nötig um rauszufinden, worin der genau bestand.



> Ansonten warum muss man RP Spielen, man würd doch wohl entscheiden dürfen ...



Was ist an "RPG" bitte missverständlich? Auch wenn man nicht aktiv RP spielt sollte man doch auf JEDEM Server die Geistesgegenwart haben, sich zu überlegen ob das Sinn macht was man da tut.



> Auf RP Servern wird das hüpfen ja auch nicht toleriert.



Ach? Die RP-Server leiden also NICHT an einem eklatanten Überfluss an Non-RP'lern, die die Leute die auf einem RP-Server spielen entweder dabei stören oder sie als "Freaks" und dergleichen beschimpfen? Schreib das mal ins offizielle WoW-Forum und freu dich auf die Flamewelle die du damit auslöst...



> Aber ansonsten soll es doch mir überlassen sein wie ich Spiele und wen das stört, der kann das ansprechen/weggehen/ticket schreiben... aber deswegen muss ich mein Verhalten noch lange nicht ändern



Sorry, aber das Argument "Ich spiel so wie ich will" wurde schon EXTREM überstrapaziert.
"Lass mich doch ganken wenn ich will, geh halt auf nen PvE-Server"
"Lasst uns doch auf RP-Servern die RP'ler flamen, die brauchen ja nicht zu spielen wenns denen nicht passt"
"Lasst die doch AFK-Leechen wenn die wollen, ist deren Sache was sie im Spiel machen"

Langsam sind wir an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem mal jemand einen Rundumschlag machen und alle derartigen Spieler verwarnen sollte, aber da Blizz ja Kunden verloren gehen könnten lassen sie lieber das Niveau der Community in den Keller fallen. Und lachen sich vermutlich noch darüber kaputt, wie dämlich sich manche Typen ingame anstellen.



> (ein reifer, wohlerzogener Spieler wird natürlich aus reiner Höflichkeit aufhören...aber das ist ja nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft)



Damit hast du das Problem von WoW ziemlich genau zusammengefasst. Danke.


----------



## midknight (6. Februar 2008)

Und ich habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass ich hier alleine stehe und die letzte Bastion der "Intoleranz-gegenüber-Ich-erlaub-mir-alles-weil-es-möglich-ist-Spieler" und "Langsam reicht´s!-Fraktion" verteidige. 

Danke Draco, anscheinend gibt es doch noch Onlinespieler die verstehen, dass nur weil sowas möglich ist es nicht gleich von jedem begeistert akzeptiert wird.

Wenn ihr an der Bushaltestelle stündet und dort permanent einer vor euch rumhüpfte, glaube ich kaum (auch wenn jetzt min. 90% das schreiben werden) dass ihr einfach cool dastehen und nicht genervt wäret.
Oder ihr wollt mit eurer Freundin ne Runde in die Glotze gucken, weil euer Lieblingsfilm gerade läuft und eure kleine Schwester wackelt für 20 Minuten erstmal ununterbrochen vorm Bild, da würde doch auch keiner tolerieren, dass nur weil es ihr möglich ist sie es auch bis zum verrecken ausreizt.

Aber solche Argumente und Beispiele stoßen doch sowieso auf Taube Ohren. Normalerweise lebe ich ja nicht in der Vergangengeit, aber ich wünsche mir doch manchmal die gute alte und vor allen Dingen *gesittete* Ultima Online Zeit zurück. Da musste man sich nur mit Playerkillern schlagen die wenigstens noch einen Funken Anstand hatten.


----------



## Pente (7. Februar 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht mehr alle Posts durchgelesen aber geht es hier nun wirklich immernoch darum, dass Spieler beim Kämpfen hüpfen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich versteh, dass es euch nervt. Ich versteh auch, dass es euch aufregt. Aber ich verstehe nicht wie so etwas belangloses einen dermaßen aufregen kann, dass man sich über 5 Seiten in einem Forum dazu äußern und das ganze bis ins kleinste Details ausdiskutieren kann.

Wenn wir nun mal vom ganzen optischen absehen und die Kirche im Dorf lassen dann entsteht durch das Gehopse doch keinem ein Nachteil außer vielleicht dem hüpfendem selbst weil es die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines epileptischen Anfalls erhöht aber ansonsten seh ich da keine Gefahr. In WoW versteh ich diese Aufregung etwas mehr als in WAR ... in WAR habt ihr eine Kollisionsabfrage, der gute Hüpfer muss um euch rum hüpfen das "Durchspringen" von Gegnern ist hier einfach nicht möglich. 

Angenommen ein Melee schafft es nun immernoch schneller um einen Caster zu hüpfen als dieser casten kann dann liegt das eher daran, dass der Caster seinen Char mit den Tasten "A" und "D" langsam im Kreis dreht und der gute Melee (wie jeder andere normal denkende Mensch) seine Maus benutzt um seinen Charakter zu drehen. Warum? WEIL ER ES KANN! Sorry aber ein Spiel muss doch nicht wirklich jeden Lowskill von Spielern ausgleichen, dass man mit "A" / "D" wesentlich langsamer dreht als mit der Maus ist halt nunmal so ... lernt mit der Maus drehen und gut ist. Die Kollisionsabfrage wirkt dem "Durchspringen" von Gegnern entgegen was ich super finde aber alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach im normalen und fairen Rahmen eines Kampfes.

Es macht doch nun wirklich keinen Unterschied ob er um euch im Kreis rumläuft oder hüpft.


----------



## Feinkost (7. Februar 2008)

zum thema springen: in einigen videos ist mir aufgefallen das man sehr viel aircontrol hat also man im flug theoretisch die richtung wechseln kann (keine ahnung ob das im fertigen spiel auch so sein wird) 

wie ich das gesehn hab wäre es möglich mit einen sprung am gegner vorbei zu fliegen und hinter ihm zu landen, man könnte ja auch laufen^^

@pente eigentlich muss man bei einem cast nicht zum gegner schauen das macht das spiel automatisch, hab das auch in videos gesehn und in wow ist das ja auch so soweit ich mich errinern kann

wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben - einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (7. Februar 2008)

midknight schrieb:


> Und ich habe mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass ich hier alleine stehe und die letzte Bastion der "Intoleranz-gegenüber-Ich-erlaub-mir-alles-weil-es-möglich-ist-Spieler" und "Langsam reicht´s!-Fraktion" verteidige.
> 
> Danke Draco, anscheinend gibt es doch noch Onlinespieler die verstehen, dass nur weil sowas möglich ist es nicht gleich von jedem begeistert akzeptiert wird.
> 
> ...



sry da gibt es aber dennoch genug leute, denen es auch im RL egal ist,ob du das gut findest oder nicht.




> Was ist an "RPG" bitte missverständlich? Auch wenn man nicht aktiv RP spielt sollte man doch auf JEDEM Server die Geistesgegenwart haben, sich zu überlegen ob das Sinn macht was man da tut.



Auf PvE Server muss ich keinerlei RP Regeln einhalten. Da das vielleicht mal Sitte oder Tradition war, ist mir auch ziemlich egal, denn ich halte auhc nix von Feierlichkeiten und dem Traraa da drum herum.
Ich darf auf einem PvE Server nicht: flamen, beleidigen, anstößige Namen haben, Betrügen. Alles andere ist mir überlassen.



> Ach? Die RP-Server leiden also NICHT an einem eklatanten Überfluss an Non-RP'lern, die die Leute die auf einem RP-Server spielen entweder dabei stören oder sie als "Freaks" und dergleichen beschimpfen? Schreib das mal ins offizielle WoW-Forum und freu dich auf die Flamewelle die du damit auslöst...



Jo, im 'Die Aldor' Forum mache ich das und es trifft auf rege Zustimmung. Dort wehren sich die RPler sehr gut gegen die OOCler. Man wollte sogar ein seperates Handelssystem einführen das 1. mehr RP ist und 2. den OOClern den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt im AH bzw /2

Und nur weil Blizz da nicht durchgreift is das noch lange nicht meine Schuld. Das war schon immer so das man als 'Freak' verschrien war, wenn man RP gemacht hatr, weil die meisten gar nicht wissen wie es geht/was das ist. Dennoch zeigt diene Meinung an dieser Stelle ja, das du doch lieber kuscht wenn es zu schwierig wird.


----------



## Draco1985 (7. Februar 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Auf PvE Server muss ich keinerlei RP Regeln einhalten. Da das vielleicht mal Sitte oder Tradition war, ist mir auch ziemlich egal, denn ich halte auhc nix von Feierlichkeiten und dem Traraa da drum herum.



Der Vergleich mit Traditionen hinkt. Einige Regeln gelten unabhängig vom RP-Status des Realms, sie hängen mit etwas zusammen, das gerne als "Common Sense" bezeichnet wird. Das sowas den meisten WoW-Spielern zu fehlen scheint, ist ein Armutszeugnis.

Kleiner Tipp: Stell dir in solchen Fällen die Frage: "Würde ich mich im RL hüpfend auf offener Straße fortbewegen?"
Wenn die Antwort "Ja" lautet, dann will ich nichts gesagt haben, dann hast du größere Probleme als zwanghaftes Hüpfen.
Wenn sie dagegen "Nein" lautet, dann verhalt dich auch ingame entsprechend. Danke.



> Ich darf auf einem PvE Server nicht: flamen, beleidigen, anstößige Namen haben, Betrügen. Alles andere ist mir überlassen.



Wenn du diese Liste für vollständig hältst, na dann gut Nacht... Da wundert mich gar nichts mehr. Siehe "Common Sense" oben.



> Jo, im 'Die Aldor' Forum mache ich das und es trifft auf rege Zustimmung. Dort wehren sich die RPler sehr gut gegen die OOCler. Man wollte sogar ein seperates Handelssystem einführen das 1. mehr RP ist und 2. den OOClern den Wind aus den Segeln nimmt im AH bzw /2



Ui, toll, und das bringt WAS genau? Richtig, gar nichts. Im schlimmsten Fall werden die RP'ler für dieses seperate Handelssystem verwarnt oder gebannt, weil das die Spielwirtschaft beeinträchtigt. Und die "no-RP"-Kiddies Tickets am laufenden Band schreiben. Just for fun, selbst wenn sie das nicht beeinträchtigt.



> Und nur weil Blizz da nicht durchgreift is das noch lange nicht meine Schuld.



Korrekt, es ist Inkompetenz oder Unwillen von Seiten Blizzards. Trotzdem ist es deine Schuld, wenn du dich falsch verhältst. Oder würdest du sagen, dass ein Exploiter keine Schuld an seinem Verhalten trägt, weil Blizz die Exploit-Möglichkeiten noch nicht komplett weggepatcht hat?



> Das war schon immer so das man als 'Freak' verschrien war, wenn man RP gemacht hatr, weil die meisten gar nicht wissen wie es geht/was das ist.



Klar, wenn's "schon immer so" war, dann muss es ja gut sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wobei "schon immer" wohl eher "seit WoW-Release" heißen sollte)

Wenn Leute den Begriff MMORPG nicht begreifen, dann sollten sie sich fragen ob das das Richtige für sie ist. Ich spiel auch keine Ego-Shooter, wenn ich keine Waffe in die Hand nehmen will.

Und noch mal ganz langsam und zum mitschreiben: Bis zu einem bestimmten Grad gehört RP dazu, ob es vorgeschrieben ist oder nicht. Sonst könnte man die Spielwelt auch der Performance wegen nur aus geometrischen Objekten bestehen lassen und nur eine einzige Sorte NPC reinstellen.

Wenn man nicht gewillt ist sich in eine alternative Welt versetzen zu lassen, dann ist man in einem Spiel wo es gerade darum geht fehl am Platz.



> Dennoch zeigt diene Meinung an dieser Stelle ja, das du doch lieber kuscht wenn es zu schwierig wird.




Ähhhh, ja klar. Deswegen führe ich solche sinnlosen Diskussionen ja auch. Und nicht nur zu diesem Thema und nicht nur in diesem Forum, nur so nebenbei erwähnt. Sicher doch...


----------

